# Zama Carb Tool



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I was working on a Homelite string trimmer with a Zama C1U H60 carburetor on it. The adjustment screws were different than any I have seen. They looked like they were flat on opposite sides. I have several adjustment tools but not one like this. Has anyone seen this type of adjustment screw? Does anyone know where to get and adjustment tool for this type of screws?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

i believe you are referring to double d head.
they are on eBay.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=do...ouble+d&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Glenjudy I will check that out.


----------

